# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Mấy thứ lặt vặt, hữu ích.

## Mới CNC

Em có một số thứ cần bán.
M1. 4 Cảm biến quang AUTONICS BYS 500 TDT1. 400k.
M2. Nguồn 24V 6A Korea. 200k.
M3. Van chiết lưu. 100k.
M4. 2 piton khí nén ht max 20. Bộ van phân phối khí. 350k. Bác nào quan tâm zalo 0918723965. Chưa phí ship nhé. Thank các bác đã xem tin.

----------


## Mới CNC

Mình up tý. Còn lại M1 và M2. Bác nào cần liên hệ nhé!

----------


## Mới CNC

2 bộ điều khiển vị trí AUTONICS PMC-2HSP-485. Xịn Korea. 2000k. Thông tin các bác GG giùm em.

----------


## Mới CNC

Up thêm. Em có dư một đống dao cụ. Các bác quan tâm lh nhé.

----------


## Mới CNC

Up up up. M3, M4 đã bán. Có thêm 1 lọc khí van triết lưu xịn korea giá 800k. Bác nào cần lh nhé! Thank'

----------

